# Our Lucia is growing up



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is our Lucy. Her official name is Peluito's Luciernaga Curiosa (curious little firefly). She is as sweet and loving as she looks, and as naughty as can be :evil:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What beautiful coloring!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my God, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Arlene Lucia is Gorgeous!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She's just beautiful!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

O my she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous! More hoto:s, please!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I love her colors and her sweet face!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's lovely! Can I have her?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so beautiful and has such expressive eyes. How would you define her color? Is she silver sable parti?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Aww, how could she be naughty? Look at that sweet, little innocent face! She's darling!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! What a sweet face!

How do you keep her hair out of her face? I have to keep Sissy's in a
topknot or it will be down in her face.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

She is a doll...I was just watching her at the havanese gallery...yes I DO visit it every day...or twice a day...or...

Looking forward to see more of her!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you to all for your sweet words about my Lucia. She will be 7 months old next week and is just starting her show career. I just heard from her co-breeder in Texas, and her sister Sally just won her first point


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a beauty! Gorgeous coloring and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*she needs a crown to wear on head. Adorable!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She is beautiful. I love her coloring. Do you think she'll stay that dark? And those eyes! Did you raise her or is she from your sire?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> She's lovely! Can I have her?


Me too! LOL Ann.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mraymo said:


> She is beautiful. I love her coloring. Do you think she'll stay that dark? And those eyes! Did you raise her or is she from your sire?


Hi Marianne,
She is out of my sire M.C. and a bitch I bred called Ch Peluito's Baila Carola who lives in Texas (Carley is her name). Carley is sired by my Bogie (the dude on my avatar, and MeMe who is M.C.'s littermate and I own both Bogie and MeMe)


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

This is Carley , My Lucia's mommy


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She is just lovely. A little princess. Do you have a full body picture?*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at her photo, those eyes have sure drawn me in! Tell her I have a soft pink blankie like the one she's lying on in the picture. Scooter and Murphy cuddle with me on it every morning and we have enough room for her too!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Arlene. It's amazing how they can be such different colors from their parents. Please keep us updated with pictures. I am interested to see what color she becomes.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

arlene she is stunning. you have beautiful babies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> She is gorgeous! More hoto:s, please!


Please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

